# Maybe for my birthday?



## FarmersDigest (Dec 27, 2014)

So my birthday is next month, and you know how I talked to you guys about the 400 acreage we want to get? My hubby just talked to the guy last night, and we are meeting with him next month!! I can't tell you guys how much we want this.  He even talked to him about putting a small processing plant on the property. That would be so great for us. We could cut out the middle man, and put more money into our pocket. We would raise the beef, butcher, and cut in wrap. Of course this is all still a dream, but we really want this dream! Oh and we found out, he does have a bailer too. So we can do the hay production as well. My DH is going to tell him we want to come and stay with them before this all goes down, so we can know the in and outs and feel a little less overwhelmed. Keep your fingers crossed for us


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Dec 27, 2014)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 27, 2014)

bloonskiller911 said:


> GOOD LUCK


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe thank you!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2014)

400 acres????  Wow...I could really get myself in critter trouble with that much acreage   Will keep you in my thoughts and hope this works out for you!!!!  !!!!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 27, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> 400 acres????  Wow...I could really get myself in critter trouble with that much acreage   Will keep you in my thoughts and hope this works out for you!!!!  !!!!


Thank you bonbean01! Yeah I am really bad when it comes to animals, but thank goodness my DH keeps me in line. I really appreciate the thoughts  I will for sure keep you all updated, even if it doesn't work out


----------

